# Dens Sheild



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been using the library in North Vancouver for my research lately.

They have all the current code books and a good size photocopier right there.

I believe a digital code book is about 250 and just the binder is 180

The photo copier is about 3 dollars



JW


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I was thinking about this...dens shield looks just like dens armor but with the addition of some blue/grey water proofing stuff smeared on the back.
> 
> After I painted waterproofing on the screws, seams, niche, etc. There isn't a lot of space left un painted and I have half a bucket of red guard.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been more cost effective for me to use Dens Armour and painted the whole enchilada in liquid membrane?


I use Wedi sealant on the surface of the Denshield, about 1 and a quarter tubes does the average shower, at about $7 a tube it's a very cheap and effective method of sealing all corners, seams and screwheads. All you need is a putty knife to knock it down over the screws and seams, and your finger and a paper towel for the corners and base of the shower / tub. Here' s a photo of a couple of jobs ago showing how I use it to go from surface to surface of the Denshield, even on niches, if you go from grey surface to surface, you can achieve a waterproof seal easily.

While 100% silicone will work for waterproofing, thinset actually sticks to Wedi sealant, and also being pretty much the exact same color as the DensShield coating makes for super easy detection of missed spots.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I've been using the library in North Vancouver for my research lately.
> 
> They have all the current code books and a good size photocopier right there.
> 
> ...


$575 for the BC code CD ... $200 per year for online access. Another $575 for the Vancouver building code CD ... The official site says new release of the BC codes due "Spring of 2012" ... The link for more information takes you to a link from Nov 2011 ... So basically who knows when it will actually be released LOL


----------

